
Three Mile Island Lessons for Covid-19: FEMA and Me - smacktoward
https://www.cringely.com/2020/04/15/three-mile-island-lessons-for-covid-19-fema-and-me/
======
java-man
A very interesting opinion.

tl;dr:

"I’m not saying the FEMA/CDC plan is bad. I simply don’t know their plan. But
if I had to bet I’d say the plan isn’t very good. And the reason it isn’t very
good is because — just like the old CD evacuation plan — it is starting with a
fundamentally bad idea, which in this case is “how do we get the economy up
and running by June 1 while killing the least people?”

